# Michigan made firearms?



## Nitro225Optimax

cedarlkDJ said:


> *What??!!!*....many are U.S.A. only!... Henry,Kimber, BCM, Noveske, LMT.....to list a few!!!!......Do you realize how many companies will go under and the job losses if the Democrats ban semi-auto guns,ammo,magazines...etc.


Smith and Wesson is made in the USA also. Many police departments have to buy their guns where they are mandated to use made in USA products. 

Thompson Center prides itself on advertising their new entry level Venture model is also made in the USA. 

Taurus is made in Brazil/South America.

Springfield, my XDM was made in Croatia.

Walther is made in Germany.

I think Glock is as well as H&K, not positive, someone else can look that one up. 

Aside from the weapons, almost all of Remington and Winchester (owned by the Olin company I believe) is made in the USA. Not to mention all of the accessories. The accessory and ammo business is much greater than the actual firearm business. Think about how much you spend on ammo, cases (like pelicans made in the USA), holsters, etc...a lot of that stuff is made in the USA.


----------



## Petronius

ESOX said:


> Bauer Mfg. used to make decent pistols that were a knock off of the Baby Browning in Fraser till somewhere around 1980.


Hey, I have one in stainless steel.


----------



## Petronius

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Smith and Wesson is made in the USA also. Many police departments have to buy their guns where they are mandated to use made in USA products.
> 
> Thompson Center prides itself on advertising their new entry level Venture model is also made in the USA.
> 
> Taurus is made in Brazil/South America.
> 
> Springfield, my XDM was made in Croatia.
> 
> Walther is made in Germany.
> 
> I think Glock is as well as H&K, not positive, someone else can look that one up.
> 
> Aside from the weapons, almost all of *Remington and Winchester (owned by the Olin company I believe) is made in the USA.* Not to mention all of the accessories. The accessory and ammo business is much greater than the actual firearm business. Think about how much you spend on ammo, cases (like pelicans made in the USA), holsters, etc...a lot of that stuff is made in the USA.


Remington is part of the Freedom Group, owned by Cerberus Capital Management.
Firearms Plants: Ilion, New York and Mayfield, Kentucky.

The Winchester brand is today used under license by two subsidiaries of the Herstal Group, Fabrique Nationale (FN) of Belgium and the Browning Arms


----------



## Linda G.

All of what you've said about American firearms manufacturing is very good news to me. I've been out of the loop with a local county paper for several years, and appreciate the info. 
Last I heard or read, although many of the companies were maintaining fronts in the U.S., the majority of their operations were overseas, several in Japan. So your info comes as good news. Especially the info about Michigan made manufacturing, hope they will all get some good publicity as a result of this bill, but so far, none of the articles I've read have offered any examples of MI made firearms.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge

In a similar vein, I found it kind of interesting that the last two pounds of powder I bought for reloading had this on the side:

Hodgdon H4895......product of _Australia_!!!!!! (packaged in U.S.A)

IMR 4064.....product of _Canada!!!_ Packaged in U.S.A

Haven't bought any Alliant powders lately..........made in Timbuktu?


----------



## K. Trout

I would love to see any gun manufacturer come to Pontiac. We have plenty of empty GM factories waiting to be filled with any new business.


----------



## ART

May have to get local communities on board with this....I seem to remember corbon wanted to relocate out of Detroit a few years ago- bought some land in Stockbridge for a new facility. Stockbridge, in their quest to destroy themselves, screamed no evil ammo would be produced there. Corbon decided to move out west. Shame that was...


----------



## bronc72

Too bad the mayors in the towns that have the space and the old plants are all a bunch of anti-gun jack-holes. Look up mayors against illegal guns. The whole illegal guns in the name is that they believe all guns are illegal.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sullyxlh

Hughes Precision in Indian River makes cans and lower receivers.

http://www.hughesprecision.com/HPP02062012/index.html


----------



## Noproblemo

Gun manufacturing seems like such a natural fit for a state that has this many people who know how to run the machines but don't have a job. They can't all have moved away. This is the bill:

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2013-2014/billintroduced/Senate/pdf/2013-SIB-0063.pdf

It basically just states that federal regulation wouldn't apply to guns, ammo, or accessories that are made, sold *and* used within Michigan. The Wyoming bill goes further and provides penalties for attempting to regulate in-state guns and authorizes the state attorney general to defend state residents:

http://legisweb.state.wy.us/2010/Introduced/HB0095.pdf


----------



## Luv2hunteup

General Motors used to produce a lot of 30 caliber carbines in Saginaw.

http://history.gmheritagecenter.com/wiki/index.php/1942,_Production_Goes_to_War


----------



## MEL

bronc72 said:


> Too bad the mayors in the towns that have the space and the old plants are all a bunch of anti-gun jack-holes. Look up mayors against illegal guns. The whole illegal guns in the name is that they believe all guns are illegal.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Screw Detroit,Flint and Saginaw to name a few. Those city's can just die off if they don't want the jobs. Northern mi. And the up need jobs to and they would welcome gun mfgers with open arms!!!


----------



## TVCJohn

That would be nice to see companies coming to the state from NY and even California. The one thing that may be a decision-maker for a business is the possibility of losing RTW to nullification. That would again make Indiana more attractive on that front. Of course they could also relocate down south to I suppose. Any place but NY though.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

MEL said:


> Screw Detroit,Flint and Saginaw to name a few. Those city's can just die off if they don't want the jobs. Northern mi. And the up need jobs to and they would welcome gun mfgers with open arms!!!


Wheres that Like button


----------



## KalamazooKid

MEL said:


> Screw Detroit,Flint and Saginaw to name a few. Those city's can just die off if they don't want the jobs. Northern mi. And the up need jobs to and they would welcome gun mfgers with open arms!!!


And Grand Rapids - the mayor is as anti-gun as they come.


----------



## KalamazooKid

nitro225optimax said:


> smith and wesson is made in the usa also.


----------



## TVCJohn

MEL said:


> Screw Detroit,Flint and Saginaw to name a few. Those city's can just die off if they don't want the jobs. Northern mi. And the up need jobs to and they would welcome gun mfgers with open arms!!!


I'd go for Northern Michigan and the UP. That might even have some marketing possibilities too.

Thinking about names....maybe TC (Traverse City) Arms, NMA (Northern Michigan Arms)...maybe one day own a Yooper .270 WSM. Stocks could be made from local wood. Lots of possibilities there.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

There is a serious lack of powder manufacturing in the us. The industrial base office is keenly aware. General dynamics now operates a plant outside of Tampa that makes some powders like accurate I believe. For a long time powder manufacturing worldwide was at a very small scale, with the only really large scale operation being in Poland. 

There is a plant in Louisiana that is mothballed right now just-in-case...


----------



## Patman75

The old plants and Flint, Detroit, Saginaw, etc would not be used. They would be so ineffient that it would cost less to build a new plant then to try and retrofit and pay extra operating costs.

Blow them up and start over.


----------



## alex-v

Noproblemo said:


> This is the bill:
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2013-2014/billintroduced/Senate/pdf/2013-SIB-0063.pdf
> 
> It basically just states that federal regulation wouldn't apply to guns, ammo, or accessories that are made, sold *and* used within Michigan.


It would cover the guns made by individuals as a hobby. Some of them are are rugged, reliable and accurate as any that comes from a major name manufacturer.

Last I checked it was completely legal with some paperwork hoops that had to be jumped through (minor issue) and some serial number issues which were another minor issues.

Just imagine what it would be like if Black Hills had received a better response when they were looking for a plant site in Michigan all those years ago.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

There's more to it than just the law on firearms. I was shocked to see Springfields HQ located in Illinois, one the most anti-gun states in the union. And keep in mind, moving a headquarters that has manufacturing is a logistical nightmare. It's no easy task...and could be an insult to many loyal employees who might not be able to relocate with the company.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX

Most, if not all of the new Springfields sold today are made overseas anyhow. Doesn't make me love my EMP any less than one of my Belgian Brownings........


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

ESOX said:


> Most, if not all of the new Springfields sold today are made overseas anyhow. Doesn't make me love my EMP any less than one of my Belgian Brownings........


Aren't they made in Croatia or some ****? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

I know my Springfield was made in Croatia...

But it still surprises me their US operations HQ and I think even their distribution is located in Illinois. 

Both Glock and H&K are made overseas as well but also have operations in the US.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hauptmann6

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I think Glock is as well as H&K, not positive, someone else can look that one up.


Glock does produce parts in GA.


----------



## ESOX

> I know my Springfield was made in Croatia...


Which model do you run? Those Croats make a nice pistol..........my EMP doesn't say anything but USA but I think they are as USA made as a Toyota.......assembled here maybe.


----------



## downrange

My Taurus TCP says "Made in USA" on it. I havent researched the claim, just what its stamped. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## ESOX

All mine says:

SPRINGFIELD INC
GENESEO ILLINOIS USA 
EMP *****


----------



## WoW.

I heard (in a gunshop) today that there is now some outfit in Linwood producing AR lowers.

Anybody heard of them?


----------



## MEL

downrange said:


> My Taurus TCP says "Made in USA" on it. I havent researched the claim, just what its stamped.
> 
> 
> Sometimes life is greasy.




I do think Tarus makes the tcp in Florida. I do know that they just bought out the diamondback gun company in Florida.

How do you like that tcp do far? Im working on my cpl and was looking at at as a carry gun. Cant carry much bigger so its a pocket .380 or maybe a pocket 9mm like a PF9.


----------



## downrange

MEL said:


> I do think Tarus makes the tcp in Florida. I do know that they just bought out the diamondback gun company in Florida.
> 
> How do you like that tcp do far? Im working on my cpl and was looking at at as a carry gun. Cant carry much bigger so its a pocket .380 or maybe a pocket 9mm like a PF9.


I just got it, but i love it so far. Very compact. Shoots decent. Typical poly nightmare trigger. Ive always carried a 1911, so this is a new world for me. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

ESOX said:


> Which model do you run? Those Croats make a nice pistol..........my EMP doesn't say anything but USA but I think they are as USA made as a Toyota.......assembled here maybe.


XDM 45acp 3.8 Compact...says Made in Croatia right on the receiver. 

I think the Springfield M1A's are also made in the USA, but they also cost what? $1,500-1,800 starting and go up from there?


----------



## Newcub

Savage is still made in the usa.


----------



## Jim..47

MEL said:


> I do think Tarus makes the tcp in Florida. I do know that they just bought out the diamondback gun company in Florida.
> 
> How do you like that tcp do far? Im working on my cpl and was looking at at as a carry gun. Cant carry much bigger so its a pocket .380 or maybe a pocket 9mm like a PF9.


Quick question for you.

Have you ever tried a shoulder holster and wear a vest over it? I know it may be a little uncomfortable in the summer heat, but I've always wondered about the shoulder holsters. I don't have a CCW but I used to hunt with my Contender pistol wearing one and I liked it. I also have one for my 1911 and it feels good too.


----------



## ausable riverboat

Years ago when I was working out of Plumbers and Pipefitters Local 190 in Ann Arbor I worked ay GM's plant in Willow Run and they were making I think M14. They made them for quite a long time.


----------



## MEL

Jim..47 said:


> Quick question for you.
> 
> Have you ever tried a shoulder holster and wear a vest over it? I know it may be a little uncomfortable in the summer heat, but I've always wondered about the shoulder holsters. I don't have a CCW but I used to hunt with my Contender pistol wearing one and I liked it. I also have one for my 1911 and it feels good too.



Not an option, thats why I mentioned a pocket pistol!!!


----------



## Bmf2021

Linda G. said:


> I hope I'm not asking a really stupid question, but I couldn't think of any, couldn't find any companies through Google, and haven't talked to anyone else that knows of any...are there any firearms made in Michigan?
> 
> I ask because apparently a "possibly questionable" bill, legally, has been introduced to the MI House asking the federal gov't to exempt Michigan made firearms from their proposed federal firearms restrictions...13 Republican legislators have signed on as sponsors.
> 
> Are they just trying to send a message, mollify their constituents, or am I missing something? I really don't know that much about firearms, other than how to use one.


Silver creek Firearms 
Silver creek firearms.com
100% Michigan made


----------



## Ranger Ray

This thread is 8 years old. 

Linda G. There is a name from the past.


----------



## Bmf2021

Yes, I'm aware it's 8 yrs old, silver creek Firearms is a new company


----------



## MEL

Ranger Ray said:


> This thread is 8 years old.
> 
> Linda G. There is a name from the past.


Gosh, haven’t see her post in years…….several years. I enjoyed the info she shared here. Hope she’s OK.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

WoW. said:


> I heard (in a gunshop) today that there is now some outfit in Linwood producing AR lowers.
> 
> Anybody heard of them?


That was Rifenbark Armory. I’m not sure what the situation is with them any longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ranger Ray

Bmf2021 said:


> Yes, I'm aware it's 8 yrs old, silver creek Firearms is a new company


They make a nice revolver.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Don't forget about Great Lakes Firearms in Sparta, MI.





__





Great Lakes Firearms and Ammunition, LLC


Great Lakes Firearms and Ammunition, LLC




glfallc.com


----------



## Ranger Ray

Spec Arms are made in Sparta also.


----------

